# Wildfowl photos



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I managed to snap a few of the birds whilst I was at the wildfowl and wetlands centre on Sunday. 
















This is a black swan with her chick, she did hatch 3 but unfortunately 2 were killed. Mam and Dad are doing a great job protecting the remaining chick. 








This is... a duck because I can't remember it's name  It's so beautiful, it's unreal.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

A friendly red-breasted goose.








Yoga Goose!








Blacked necked swans, these guys are great, they make beautiful noises like they're sining. 








More ducks because I can't remember their names either! Having a meeting by the looks of it.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Beauties! 









The Cosgrovar Swan (spelt wrong but is pronounced like that). 









Two Andean geese hiding in the bushes, they would not come out for a photo despite my shouting!









A Nene (Hawaiian Goose) They are my favourites, so elegant and inquisitive.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

The Chilean Flamingos coming down the hill for something to eat.









A very laid back coned duck. 









Some other brilliant ducks which whistle and talk. 









Common Cranes and other ducks, geese and swans.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow!! What a variety of waterfowl! Thanks for sharing these neat photos!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Wonderful pictures. I very much enjoyed them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

waterfowl are wonderful thanks for sharing


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful photos, Becca! Thank you for sharing .. some of these birds I have never seen before. This one I do know .. it's a Mandarin Duck .. just gorgeous!

Terry



Becca199212 said:


> This is... a duck because I can't remember it's name  It's so beautiful, it's unreal.


----------

